
Russian Elite Given Experimental Covid-19 Vaccine Since April - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/russian-elite-given-experimental-covid-19-vaccine-since-april/ar-BB16WxKx
======
onetimemanytime
Smart man, IMO:

 _One tycoon said he decided against participating after his doctor told him
it would take at least a year to assess the new vaccine’s risks._

